

Driverless cars in 30 us cities-death of cars - mactitan
http://www.safehaven.com/article/36908/

======
lkbm
It's really weird to me that Wal-Mart and other major B2B shippers haven't (at
least visibly) been pushing regulators to allow for driverless cars/trucks.
It's a little tricky to deliver pizza to my house when there's no guy to jump
out of the car and make the actual exchange at my doorstep, but hauling stuff
from a distribution center to a Wal-Mart that has staff on-hand to receive the
merchandise? They should be upgrading their fleets _now_, and telling
legislatures to remove any existing restrictions.

What happened to ruthless efficiency and abuse of excessive power? Wal-Mart
forced suppliers to use barcodes and RFID tags. They forced video makers to
shrink their packaging. Force us to accept self-driving cars already.

